# Yam 60 prop?



## N.FL.Angler (May 19, 2014)

I just recently purchased a Solas Abita 4 blade 13X15 for my Tailfisher and it's exactly what I wanted in performance. I get great hole shot and was running 33mph(GPS) WOT and 30mph at 4800 with three people and gear. Running by myself I got 37mhp at WOT the other day according to my GPS. I wanted to test that size out before I purchased a stainless steel prop and I have no complaints. I did run into a problem with my prop though, I was one of very few people who received one of these Abita 4 blades that they say are too perfectly balanced and make a squealing/whirring noise at certain rpms. Solas was quick to get back with me to tell me it in no way harms my engine and that I could either rough up the back side of a my blades or send it in for full replacement. So even with this minor set back the quick response and customer service has left me happy and like a said before with no complaints(unless my new prop makes the noise too).


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

When I was looking for a 4 blade for my 17T, I contacted Power Tech and received the following response, _"The SCD4R15PYM90 should be the fastest, but the least grippy of my 4-blades and would probably need to run in the lowest, or next to lowest mounting position.  The RXB4R14PYM90 should be a bit slower, but have more grip and motor elevation capability, and could probably come up some. The SWW3R14PYM90 should run similarly in speed to the RXB, but have similar, if not more, grip. The SWW4R13PYM90 would have the most grip and motor elevation capability, but would probably be the slowest.  I think our range on all props would be from 30-31 to 35-38 (One of my test reports showed a 1700T/C60 that hit 41 with the SCD4R15, but I wasn’t on it, so I think it might be optimistic.)."_

I run the SCD4R15PYM90 and at 5500 rpm hit just under 32 mph, loaded.


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

Awesome insight guys I found the old thread where this was discussed in detail about the Power Tech contacts and will give them a shout I'd rather talk to them then spend alot of money trying out different props and figuring out which is best.


----------



## jlowens2968 (Jul 28, 2010)

Are you running a jack plate?


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

No jack plate still the original Quicksilver style aluminum prop.


----------



## Kingfish1234 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hey I all so run a 1999 Pathfinder 17T with a Yamaha 60-2 stoke. I have a Power Tech propeller YM90RXB4R13 on it and it runs great. Good hole shot all around good Propeller for that boat and moter. Don't know the top end but ill check next time I go out. What prop did you end up with?


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm in the process of installing a tach right not to get better numbers for Powertech but almost certain I will be ordering the RXB in a 13p


----------

